# My new journey



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Tank 15 gallon long 
Filter ac 30
Heater

Substrate 
ADA Amazonia soil

Plants and driftwood 
Blyxa japonica 
Little crypts
Christmas moss
Spider wood

3 days in already. I forgot to start the journal on day 1.

Water
Amonia 0.6
Ph 9.5 - 10
Nitrate less than 5
Nitrite 0.1
GH 1
KH 2

100 % water changes daily.

Sorry for the terrible pics. The water is not green lol



















As you can see the wood and some plants floated to the top. That was disheartening as I worked on that wood forever! Still a work in progress. I need way better lighting and more plants. I'm starting to see some melting on the Blyxa but am hoping it will come back.

Let me know what you think and suggestions

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Here is a pic from today










Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Janice.

Your PH seems way off for Amazonia as a substrate (it should be more around 6).

I would use a small fine net and scoop the floating debris out of the tank or siphon it off during water changes.

Try to use a small plate or container when refilling the tank to divert the water laterally across the substrate. This will help to keep the Amazonia from moving about and creating more surface scum/debris.

I would also ensure that your water level is also high when using the Aquaclear HOB. This will allow for a more laminar surface flow and minimize a cascade effect that may disrupt your substrate.

JMHO.

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

CRS Fan said:


> Hello Janice.
> 
> Your PH seems way off for Amazonia as a substrate (it should be more around 6).
> 
> ...


Thank you Stuart ☺. That's what I thought about my ph as well. I'm not sure why it's so high. My amonia seems wayyyy to low for only 3 days in. I'm wondering if my test kit is to old. It's 3 years old possibly closer to 4.

Yes. The surface debris is awful. I was exhausted last night when I did the water change and was lazy about removing it.

I have the tank on the floor right now in a convenient spot for ease of water changes. I didn't fill it up high because I noticed that the floor was quite uneven and wanted to show my husband. (We have a tile floor on the other side of that wall that is cracking. I'm not sure what it's called that we might have to do with the house but I think they drill holes in places and puff you back up. Sorry off topic lol. I'm lifting the tank tonight as it's just on the carpet (my bad)

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

What brand are your test kits? Some test kits are better and more accurate than others. Give the reagents a good mixing before testing and see if you have the same results. Your Ammonia should also be around 6-8 PPM.

Best regards,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

For GH and KH I use the API kit (new) and the other kit is the nutrafin mini master. I shake all of them well. I will do another reading in the morning. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not familiar with the Nutrafin kits, but they could just be old. The API Ammonia test kit measures total ammonia and not free ammonia. Your PH cannot be that high with a GH and KH that low.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Sigh....I guess I'm shopping again. Oh and I'm really kicking myself for fooling around in science class now! 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

most pet shops that sell fish will test your water for you

test the water you are giving them to test and compare your results.
if yours if off by new fresh/check the date on it.


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

mikebike said:


> most pet shops that sell fish will test your water for you
> 
> test the water you are giving them to test and compare your results.
> if yours if off by new fresh/check the date on it.


Great idea! Thank you. ☺

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Quick update. I got a new test kit from "The Guy". I tested the water this morning and here are the readings. 
Amonia 1 ppm 
Ph 6.4 
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0
KH 4
GH 2 

Does this sound better? I wish the GH and KH test kits came with a colour chart. I'm not sure how bright the yellow I'm supposed to achieve. 

I'm adding some plants and playing around today. I will take pics after I'm done. I am getting the white fungus on the wood now. Although it is ugly I will just let nature take its course. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

This sounds about right! Also, from my experience if you plant your blyxa/other plants at an angle it's harder for them to uproot. For the API gH test, it should be orange until it turns green (with each drop considered as 1 gH I believe...) and for the API kH test it's yellow until it turns blue.


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Dou said:


> This sounds about right! Also, from my experience if you plant your blyxa/other plants at an angle it's harder for them to uproot. For the API gH test, it should be orange until it turns green (with each drop considered as 1 gH I believe...) and for the API kH test it's yellow until it turns blue.


Thank you! Lol thank you for letting me know about the plants. I was going to fix those today when I start playing. They weren't planted that way on purpose lol. I'm pretty happy though. They came from a Co2 tank and started to melt. They are making a comeback without Co2. I also noticed some HC pieces that I didn't know were in there. They are growing as well! So I decided I will plant my stash today and see how it goes ☺

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Oops I didn't read that right Dou! I did plant upright! Thank you for the tip! I will plant on an angle today ☺

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

Dou said:


> from my experience if you plant your blyxa/other plants at an angle it's harder for them to uproot.


hmm, i'm going to try this too. thanks!


----------

